# my creoboter nymph housing pic



## chrisboy101 (Aug 23, 2007)

plz tell me wat u think or wat it needs


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 23, 2007)

i used soil/bark chips for substrate


----------



## athicks (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good! Add something green!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 23, 2007)

ok


----------

